# GoldTip Hunter Xt Arrows & Goose Call



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Gold Tip Hunter XT Arrows
I have 6 brand new, arrows with inserts, and knocks. 28 1/2 inches long. 400 Spine, 5575's I believe. 
$50


Buck Gardner Honker hammer Goose Call 
Hardly Used.
$20


----------

